# C2 stage 1 vrt + meth question



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Im runnin the 36# stage 1 C2 tune on my mk4 vrt at 8-10 psi. Anyway I was just wondering if I could hook up a meth kit with this tune or would it not work well?


Also just a quick question about meth setups, for my car can I just weld a button onto my intercooler piping just before the throttle body and thats where the meth sprays into right?


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok so I read 6" from the TB is a good place to install it, but now I have a little problem with that:









I have a hose from the injector shroud hooked up to my intercooler piping about 6 inches away from the TB or less.. I knew hooking it up that close would come back at me one day. U guys think I can hook it up closer than that hose thats in the way? my fear is that the some of the water/meth will go through that hose and never reach the cylinder...

actually I think I might just be able to flip that pipe and still have the hose reach so I'll try n give that a shot.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

what are you trying to accomplished by running water/meth? do you want it for more octane or cooler air? 

but at 8 to 10 psi... straight 93oct is fine


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

well seeing as on stock compresstion I can't go past 10, Im just going for added reliability. I'm not going to advance the timing or do anything different with my car after meth. Might crank the boost up to 11 or 12 if possible..


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

It will work with the C2 tune, you'll likely notice a slight richening of your AFR when it's activated. If you go overboard on the injection volume/timing relative to your requirements, you'll notice power loss and/or misfiring.

When the system's properly tuned, you'll be able to throw some more boost at it safely and productively. :beer:


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

in your signature you say your running 19 psi on ur vr6 with stock 10:1 compression..how is that possible?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

he used 100octane gas + water meth injection...  and he probably watched his wideband like a hawk :thumbup:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> he used 100octane gas + water meth injection...  and he probably watched his wideband like a hawk :thumbup:


...and knock logs even more so! 

BTW, this is also sans intercooler... :what:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

how did the knock logs look at 19psi?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I like to tune in the worst ambient conditions to assure there's still room for the ECU to pull timing if need be, and I'm currently fine-tuning at the 18-19 PSI boost level.

Last night I ran some logs with the engine fully hot, with ambient temps in the mid/high 90's, and I was in the high single-digits/very low double-digits in maximum timing pull; I'm tweaking nozzle sizing and the injection curve to reel this back in a bit, should be able to get timing pull back into the low single-digits or gone altogether.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Where are you getting 100 octane fuel?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Mixing it myself, 93 octane pump gas + Torco Accelerator. :thumbup:


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

BLSport said:


> Mixing it myself, 93 octane pump gas + Torco Accelerator. :thumbup:


I need some info on this!


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Here's a link to the Torco Accelerator web page...


----------

